# Bought a libertial mc2 was that a mistake?



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

I got a deal Gaggia classic all moded up with pid and a libertial mc2 and im having problems I can't seem to dail it in read some where turn it anti clockwise For has long as possible done that as starting point I can't seem get away from saw dust also I can't find any positive post about the grinder it's self have I screwed up buying it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Iberital is Spanish made, so you probably turn the knob clockwise to get a finer grind.

You can try the following:

* Unplug machine, remove hopper, empty out the grinding chamber.

* Spin shaft by hand while turning the adjustment knob (clockwise ?).

* Eventually the blades will touch/lock.

* Then backoff 1 turn of the knob, fill beans, switch on & finetune your grind....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have a read of this thread & see if it helps.

It's stepless & should be able to produce a fine enough grind for espresso (assuming the burrs are good) but the flip side is it takes forever adjusting between coarse & fine.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Check how much the burr adjustment can be pulled up and down without rotating it. You might find like some other models that the adjustment thread is a rather loose fit.

I've heard that there is a simple fix for this. Get some plumbers ptfe tape and wind some onto the male adjustment thread. Then screw it back in and check the fit.There are 2 types - one for gas which is thicker than the ordinary type.

John

-


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

if I remember correctly you tighten it till the burrs touch then back it off 7 turns


----------



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info whats confusing is if I'm right it takes so many turns to see a difference in texture


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Grateful Ant said:


> Thanks for the info whats confusing is if I'm right it takes so many turns to see a difference in texture


I'm not sure what retention is like on these grinders but it's possible you'realso seeing the results of the previous adjustment.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Grateful Ant said:


> Thanks for the info whats confusing is if I'm right it takes so many turns to see a difference in texture


That is what happens with this grinder in my experience!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Grateful Ant said:


> Thanks for the info whats confusing is if I'm right it takes so many turns to see a difference in texture


I used to do 2 or 3 full turns and then try two shots before adjusting again, its a great little grinder but has the nickname the magic roundabout - embrace the moment


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It does have a fine stepless adjustment and it takes lots of turns of the knob to cover the whole range it can grind. It should be ok once you find the espresso range but from what I can gather a bit of a pain to go coarser for other methods etc.

I think some versions have a limit stop as well. A screw in the worm wheel inside. That might just be the flat burr version.

John

-


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Once you're int he range you'll be fine

It sounds like you are at the extreme coarse end and need to go a long way finer

It will seem like an eternity, but they are functional grinders and can be easily tweaked when in the ballpark.


----------



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply's just one question when people say give it 2 or 3 turns is that turns of the knob or complete revaloutions of the hopper


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

That's complete revolutions. The adjustment on the MC2 is very fine - a few revolutions seems like a lot of change initially but you will soon get the feel of how many turns are needed to get into the right ball-park for the different beans


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> It does have a fine stepless adjustment and it takes lots of turns of the knob to cover the whole range it can grind. It should be ok once you find the espresso range but from what I can gather a bit of a pain to go coarser for other methods etc.
> 
> I think some versions have a limit stop as well. A screw in the worm wheel inside. That might just be the flat burr version.
> 
> ...


Whoops - getting my grinder makes mixed up - some of that applies to ascaso that I believe uses a very similar arrangement.

John

-


----------

